# Scent Blockers?



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just wanted to get opinions from all the archery hunters on this forum as if you guys think to wear or not wear? That is the question............... I know i know lets take wind out of the equation that's what everybody is gonna say. Or is it just a money maker?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Money maker on unsuspecting gullible people!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

NOTHING takes the wind OUT of the equation! If you "forget the wind, just hunt" you'll be hunting for a very long time. I'd like to dick kick the guy that coined that phrase. :evil: 

Yup. The best scent blocker is "stay down wind" and the best cammo is Sihll cammo.

In other words, keep the wind in your face and stay still. 

Woodsmanship 101.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Money maker on unsuspecting gullible people!


+1 1/8


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I can't say yes or no because I am all about scent control i wash all my camo in scent free soap I bath in scent free soap even on the mountain. all my camo is put out in camp away from every smell but the great outdoors and I do use scent killer and I do get close to animals 5 to 10 yards so does it work I don't know but it can't hurt just my 2 cents 
good luck


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

instead of wasting money on sent killer just go pull some sage and put it in a garbage sack and throw your cammo in there for a few weeks before the hunt, doesn't eliminate your smell but hides it! and its way cheaper.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Scent Lok clothing is a big scam! Spray on scent killers do not kill 100% of your bodies odor. Nothing will! You can put your clothes in Sage/Pine or Aspen and you will smell like a human that has been rolling in Sage/pine or Aspen leaves. Im not saying that its not important to practice good woodsmanship. But if you dont concentrate on the wind you are wasting your time.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Im not saying that its not important to practice good *woodsmanship*.


There's that word again!


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Just read a independent study on scent blocker and scent elimination. Does not work! Wast of money! I have never been a fan of scent elimination products because they just plain don't work in my experience. Wind Wind Wind that is all there is to it.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Isn't there a fairly decent size law suit going on with Cabela's and Scent-Lok as defendants, simply because they falsely advertised it eliminated the hunter's scent?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Cabela's has nothing to do with it, they make their colthing from the patent from ALS enterprises. It's all based on carbon active colthing. Other companys make colthing from ALS's patent too. the law suit is due to some false advertizing, whiched stated that the colthing adsorbs 100 % of human oder. No one can prove that it does and the experts from the plantiffs said it doesn't. the judge ruled over the word "ELIMATE" and found for the four guys sueing ALS.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

eyecrazy said:


> I can't say yes or no because I am all about scent control i wash all my camo in scent free soap I bath in scent free soap even on the mountain. all my camo is put out in camp away from every smell but the great outdoors and I do use scent killer and I do get close to animals 5 to 10 yards so does it work I don't know but it can't hurt just my 2 cents
> good luck


Lets try an experiment cause it cant hurt! how about you wash some of my clothes and ill use some of your soap and "YOU SMELL MY BUTT WHEN I GET TO THE TOP OF THE HILL. :O>>: " If you don't fall over dead right there ill shake your hand and say it works. -_O- LOL


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats just not fair. Burning your clothes afterwards still wont get rid of that smell :shock:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

where I do not agree with the scent blocking clothing, I do use scent control practices...which in combination with good woodsmanship, gives me the confidence and half-second more to make the shot when the wind suddenly starts swirling at the magic moment...


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

There will always be armchair quarterbacks and conspiracy theorists no matter what the science or the issue.

In this case, the naysayers usually cannot grasp how the technology works. Bacteria comprise an element of human odor, and anti microbial garments aid in scent reduction as long as they are in contact with the skin-where the bacteria are that cause the odor.

It would be a giant waist of time to spray down your water proof hunting garments with any of the scent eliminator sprays, as they are water proof-which makes them also scent proof, which means the scent from your boby will travel out the neck, the sleeves, and the pant legs & waist.

If you use unscented anti microbial soaps, you will help reduce your scent, period. It's a fact.

It's also a fact that you will never completely eliminate all human body odor as your body is a 24/7/365 non-union* factory of it.

As for the bogus lawsuit against Scent-Lok & Cabelas & Gander Mountain & a few others, a judge ruled that use of the word "eliminate" is false advertising because the word "eliminate" could only mean 100% elimination.

Scent-Lok will win it's appeal, and rightly so, as Judges should not be allowed to re-write dictionaries (those big books that give you the true definition of words). Here are the definitions:

Both Webster's and The American College Dictionary and found these mirrored definitions: to remove (a quantity) from an equation by elimination.

The definition for quantity is: a particular indefinite, or considerable amount of anything (a small quantity of water).

Obviously the judge's opinion is simply that, a personal opinion without factual content.

The primary ingredient in all of the scent elimination sprays is called Sodium Bicarbonate, Learn about Scent elimination technology spray at http://www.byotrol.com


----------

